# Caught my JRT with his head in the cookie jar..err..bag.



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Pictures sometimes say it all..lol


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Getting closer to him..


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

He was frozen..he didnt know what to do..lol


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Caught in the act.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Totally our fault for leaving the bag up there..:doh: but had to take some pics before we "saved" him..lol


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Too funny!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

That's hilarious!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

We have to leave the chairs pushed in otherwise he gets up onto the table..apparently someone did not do that and he smelled the treats. He has helped himself to many things up there before..one time being a plate of brownies..and he loves milk for some reason.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's priceless.........


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

Ah ha ha! My parents happen to be visiting this weekend and they have 4 JRTs. I had to show this to them, they laughed!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks for posting made me laugh, what a sweetie!


----------

